# Hello Everyone



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, ive just joined and have not said ello in the main section up there coz i feel this is the place i need to be. Im hoping i can get some support here ( and reading the posts, looks like ive come to the right place ) where do i start cud take the whole page! so il not and just breifly intro myself and where i am at the mo. infertility has been the story of my life  yet seemingly i have nothing wrong. im 38 now. this is my 3rd attempt at ttc. with 3rd partner. married at 21, ttc for 2 years got DD naturally in the end. that in self at the time was a most arful rollercoaster, cant say how many tampax got thrown round the bathroom at that time! anyway was happiest person alive when i concieved, nearly lost her at 6 weeks, but went on to have her on new years day 1996 (13 now). then hubby left me when she was 1, i brought her up alone for 7 years had 3 jobs and had to work every hour god sent with no fianancial or any other type  of support from dad. then met new guy with no kids when i was 32, after a few months started ttc again, dreading having to wait again of even if anything wrong. he was a healthy 28 year old so didnt think anytihng. as time went on still nothing, convinced it was me, went to doc, turned out he had male factor, i had checks HSG bloods etc all fine. found it really difficult to get me head round me being so unlucky for it to happen to me again. when i was fine. had private tx ICSI in 2006 BFN. since that day my life has never been the same  the aftermath of it ruined my relationship completly. partner gave no support ruined s*xlife, family minimal support. we parted 2 years after the BFN. im now with the man i completely love, and have to cope with him having a son whos just 1 that his ex tricked him into that ive not even met yet or seem to be allowed any where near. had to cope with my bro having a child in march this year, he even (unknowingly) called him the name we had for ours that me and ex had said ever since we met ( but unknowing to my bro, but promised i  wudnt say) they ttc again hes only 4 months old. anyway im ttc again now naturally, its killing me its been 5 months which on hte scale of things doesnt seem much, but im 38 now and hoped that 3rd time round id not have to wait too long, life seems so unfair. anyway thanks for reading. il pop along onto other threads and say hello, i also hope i can help anyone else


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi GirlGamer!

I am the moderator for intro's but as I moderate here as well, I will post you a message to help you round FF.


To FF! 

Its great to have you here. FF is here to help you on your journey no matter how long or hard it may be. 
Please take a look at the Links below to help you around FF. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical help ~ * CLICK HERE

Unexpalined infertility is hard, I am the same... No reason for it!!! 
Have you thought about getting your new partner checked out by the GP? Might be worth it. The ruling is if you have been ttc for more the 6 months over 36 you can have tests done. If only for peace of mind.

I will leave you with some links to help you....

*Unexplained Infertility ~ *CLICK HERE

*Hoping for another miracle ~ *CLICK HERE

_Also on top of this page you will find this thread, come and join in._
*Daily Messages and surport ~* CLICK HERE

I wish you all the luck in the world!

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*  )
where you can meet other new members and get Chatroom support.

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Dont forget to Check the Calendar 
for Chat Events Too 

There is also a *Locations board*CLICK HERE, where you can 'meet' people local to you.

You may also just want a gossip about your hobbies and generally anything , you can do this in the *Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE



Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi thanks for replying. il take a look round. i wont be getting DP checked out mainly coz even if i dont get pregnant this time, i wont be persuing any treatment. theres no way on gods earth i feel i cud go thru that again and as its already ruined one relationship i simply cudnt put myself or my guy thru it, im totally leaving things to nature this time x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girlgamer

sorry to hear of all of your heartache. come and chat with us on the secondary thread if you fancy!!!

Faithful x


----------

